# Hottest Final Fantasy girl.



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 15, 2008)

who is the hottest final fantasy girl?


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 15, 2008)

I like strong and determine girls like Ashe and Yuna, but for the poll, I vote for Ashe


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

no.. rinoa for sure!


----------



## Micku (Feb 15, 2008)

tifa. she's cool and kickass.


----------



## Mendrox (Feb 15, 2008)

Lightning from XIII


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 15, 2008)

Tifa or Yuffie.

I like a women with kick-ass attitude rather then some girly chick who rather make up her face with some rose lip then summoning some fire beast or shattering some bones!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2008)

Rikku ya, but rydia can be looking good too.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2008)

Fran.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2008)

overall Tifa followed by Quistis, Rinoa, Selphie.

overall FF8 easily has the hottest girls though individually, I gotta say Tifa.


----------



## cloud23 (Feb 15, 2008)

Tifa or Lightning


----------



## Savior (Feb 15, 2008)

Rikku of course


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2008)

Yuffie omagad wen i saw her in AC i paused it and fapped like 10 times.


----------



## Even (Feb 15, 2008)

Tifa of course


----------



## Patience (Feb 15, 2008)

How is Fran losing


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think Ashe and Fran are extremely hot.


----------



## xzero1786 (Feb 15, 2008)

Haven't played a lot of the FF games so some pics would help.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2008)

Rikku or ashe.


----------



## Devour (Feb 15, 2008)

too hard of a choice theres Ashe Yuffie Tifa and Rikku i cant choose


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2008)

For me it's Tifa, Yuffie, or Lightning(FF XIII).


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 15, 2008)

Tifa and Rinoa.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 15, 2008)

I have to say big titty Tifa.


----------



## Batman (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah I gotta give it to ashe on this one.


----------



## -18 (Feb 15, 2008)

Rinoa and Yuna for me


----------



## FFLN (Feb 15, 2008)

How can you guys ignore Lulu?


----------



## Denji (Feb 16, 2008)

Lightning is looking good, but for now I'll go with Ashe.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2008)

I give it to Tifa for her nice rack and that cool wall recovery in Advent Children. If it weren't for that I'd pick Fran cause she's hot like that...minus the ears; and she has a hot accent, meeeooowww.

You missed Squall on the pole fyi.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2008)

Tifa.  But I love Quistis's outfit...who can resist a teacher dressed like that?  Plus, she's got a whip.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, there's already a thread like this, you know?

I've been replaying FFX and holy shit is LULU HOTWHYDIDN'TINOTICEITBE4. I'm going to give my vote to my girl Lulu even if we all know Tifa will win. <3 I'm just really obsessed with Lulu right now. 

In my opinion, Tifa, Lulu, and Fran should have the most votes as they are easily the 3 most hottest FF woman. And suprise suprise, they all have husky voices and red eyes and are the 'strong but sensitive' types of the party.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

tifa's titties own all


----------



## Champloon (Feb 16, 2008)

Tifa, Lulu, and Lightning though tifa gets #1 of course


----------



## Seany (Feb 16, 2008)

Tifa, Ashe or Yuna. 

HOT.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 16, 2008)

Rikku and tifa.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 16, 2008)

TIFA FTW Xd


----------



## MaPHacK (Feb 16, 2008)

Rikku was pure sex.


----------



## Casyle (Feb 16, 2008)

This is easy!  Rydia, sweet, green-hair Rydia!


----------



## Cirus (Feb 16, 2008)

Quistis is my fav at the moment.


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashe or Rikku, voted Ashe


----------



## iamtabo (Feb 17, 2008)

rikku.  especially when she first shows in in X, stripping out of wet clothes.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 17, 2008)

Tifa hands down for me.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 17, 2008)

this is way too hard...lol. ashe, tifa, yuffie, rikku, rinoa, yuna from X-2.....


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Feb 17, 2008)

Wtf only I voted for Penelo  
penelo>all

Penelo approves <3


----------



## Chas3265 (Feb 17, 2008)

Rikku FTW that is all.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2008)

Quina             .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

hmm i prefer cute, so im going with yuffie as one, then selphie, rikku
i guess the hottest would be Riona


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 18, 2008)

you guys are dumb


----------



## Casyle (Feb 18, 2008)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> you guys are dumb



Didn't yer mamma ever teach you not to say anything if you didn't have anything good to say?


----------



## Pein (Feb 18, 2008)

Lightning is teh hottest though I voted for Ashe since I don't wanna vote other.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm going to either go with Rikku or Tifa.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

Im gonna go with Rikku


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 19, 2008)

Lulu gets my vote.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 19, 2008)

NO LOVE FOR QUINA? SHE ISNT EVEN ON THE POLL.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 19, 2008)

I go for Rikku, Ashe, Tifa and Lulu, but since i can vote in only one i vote in Rikku!


----------



## Meteora_7 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tifa.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 20, 2008)

hmm, this is tough.

Quistis, though her choice in guys is a little weird if you ask me. I mean come on she's 18, a teacher, with a whip... need I say more?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Feb 20, 2008)

I would say either Tifa, because she is just hot as hell, and Quistis, because I have a thing for blondes and teachers.


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Feb 21, 2008)

I voted for tifa


----------



## HyuugaX (Feb 22, 2008)

Yuna


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2008)

tifa takes this


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 22, 2008)

Kuja

**


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would have to say Rikku, Tifa, Fran, Yuna and more. they all are so hot


----------



## Gilder (Feb 25, 2008)

Where's the love for Rydia?


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

tifa yunie or rikku and i frogot the ninjia grils name


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh Celes was hot, plus she was a good singer.

If i had to do a top 3

#1 Celes
#2 Quistis
#3 Refia (FF3)


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 26, 2008)

Rikku for me 

Tidus agrees

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=1bxcZzU2RBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tigerwoo (Feb 26, 2008)

why would anyone pick tifa?  oh right, cause she dresses like a whore with mental disabilities, has a huge rack, and is in TONS of porn!!!

i prefer the princess garnet.  she's like tifa lite, but classy


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

I have to say Rikku


----------



## FFLN (Feb 26, 2008)

How did Rikku jump up to 15!?! Where're the Lulu-lovers at?


----------



## iSpecs (Feb 26, 2008)

Have to go with Quistis. FF8 was the first of the series I ever played and she was such a different type of character to me.


----------



## Slayz (Feb 27, 2008)

Lulu and Ultimecia are the hottest and most badass females in all of the FF multiverse.

Black Sorceresses with awesome boobs for teh win


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2008)

Celes

srsly


----------



## VolumeControl (Feb 27, 2008)

tifa for sure


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 27, 2008)

Zelda


----------



## FFLN (Feb 27, 2008)

Pancakesman said:


> Lulu and Ultimecia are the hottest and most badass females in all of the FF multiverse.
> 
> Black Sorceresses with awesome boobs for teh win



Hot goth-style for sure. In FFX, I made sure that Tidus gave *her* a ride when the chance came up.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 27, 2008)

FFLN and Pancakesman, you guys are full of fucking win <3 LULU FTW

tigerwoo = fail. Bringin' the woman's movement back 100 years with your clueless little derogatory statements.


----------



## Maycara (Feb 27, 2008)

You all know he is!

Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Kuja


----------



## FFLN (Feb 28, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> FFLN and Pancakesman, you guys are full of fucking win <3 LULU FTW



If Lulu = win, then yes, I am full of win.


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 28, 2008)

This thread needs pictures.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 29, 2008)

Fran. 

Delicious panties.



Akuma said:


> NO LOVE FOR QUINA? SHE ISNT EVEN ON THE POLL.



Quina isn't even a girl. Probably some omnisexual hermaphodite.


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 29, 2008)

That would be Lulu.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 1, 2008)

Rinoa and Quistis.


----------



## iFrag (Mar 1, 2008)

Lulu... 'cause I like to play motorboat.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 1, 2008)

TIFA?! WTF?! U guys like trailer park trash?

Lulu is supposed to be number one. Then Rikku. Then Fran.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 4, 2008)

Tifa has something that just turns me on.


----------



## Dango (Mar 4, 2008)

Tifa.
Seriously.

No competition.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 4, 2008)

Since I had dealings with a girl who calls herself Rinoa, I have to lean in this direction.  Influenced, I am.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2008)

Even though I will always love Aerith the most, Tifa is hotter.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 9, 2008)

No doubt Tifa.


----------



## Siren (Mar 9, 2008)

I adore Aerith and Yuffie, but my vote goes to Rikku xD


----------



## brighadyl (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd say Vaan...


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 9, 2008)

I say Tifa


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 28, 2008)

Whomever is more proficient in fire magic 

Prettiest: Sarah and Beatrice, followed by Yuna, Rydia and Fran

Yuffie doesn't get a vote because she's to hawt to need such a insignificant mention.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 28, 2008)

Tifa hands down.


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

Tifa- the advent children version is merely perfect


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Mar 29, 2008)

Tifa and Ashe^^


----------



## slimscane (Mar 29, 2008)

Casyle said:


> This is easy!  Rydia, sweet, green-hair Rydia!



Wait, kid Rydia or grown-up Rydia?


----------



## Darwithian (Mar 29, 2008)

*FF chix*

As far as "hotness" - Tifa

As far as just plain beauty - Rinoa

But the "cutest" would have to be - A tie between Rikku and Selphie


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll say Lulu is very hot.... Although I love Tifa, Lulu turns me on in a certain way...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2008)

Its sad to see how much boobs play in this...


----------



## taku (Mar 29, 2008)

Ashe is the hottest to me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2008)

This new Turk girl is pretty cute too.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Mar 30, 2008)

Rikku and Selphie X3


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 30, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its sad to see how much boobs play in this...



Yes. Yes it does.

And to your other post...



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This new Turk girl is pretty cute too.



Pic or it didn't happen!

Seriously, what new Turk girl? (Am I really that out of the VG loop?)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 30, 2008)

Lulu's dark kind of style is something I have found to be very appealing. Lovely buckles and belts aside, I even like her hair and facial features appeal to me.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Mar 30, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Pic or it didn't happen!
> 
> Seriously, what new Turk girl? (Am I really that out of the VG loop?)



I think thats her 


She very purty X3


----------



## FFLN (Mar 30, 2008)

Eh... almost looks like a young boy with long hair...


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 30, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Eh... almost looks like a young boy with long hair...


Oh...  Flat chest and straight hips and I'm in!


----------



## Ae (Mar 30, 2008)

i had thread b4 i think any way it both Tifa and Yuna


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2008)

I personally think Rikku looks the best x]


----------



## Akuma (Mar 30, 2008)

Im still wondering why Quina isnt an option


----------



## kitsunetsuki79 (Mar 30, 2008)

Lulu is sexy, Rikku is cute...


----------



## FFLN (Mar 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im still wondering why Quina isnt an option



Quina is either genderless or a hermaphrodite. So she doesn't count.XP


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tifa and Tifa.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2008)

More Cissnei:


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> More Cissnei:



Yes, I saw that playing on my lil bro's PSP screen last night... the blatant fanservice. 

What? There's Faris but not her sister Reina/Lenna? Blasphemy!


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 31, 2008)

Tifa is the only girl I know.. I played a FF7 game at my friends house.


----------



## HyuugaX (Mar 31, 2008)

Cissnei and Aerith both look really cute in Crisis Core


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 31, 2008)

Toad Hermit said:


> I think thats her
> 
> 
> She very purty X3



Oh, okay. From which FF?



FFLN said:


> Eh... almost looks like a young boy with long hair...



Who says there's anything wrong with traps 



Akuma said:


> Im still wondering why Quina isnt an option



You must like landslide wins 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> More Cissnei:



Oh, there goes my trap theory


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Oh, okay. From which FF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crisis Core....


----------



## FFLN (Mar 31, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> More Cissnei:



That's a better picture.


----------



## Kwagga (Apr 1, 2008)

Rikku is the definition of hot...

and selphie.... and dagger/garnet (toit pants 4 da win!)


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 2, 2008)

Tifa is hot, especially in advent children.


----------



## Chaotic Flare (Apr 2, 2008)

In the original game tifa looked like a whore, she's got style in advent though. Vote goes to rinoa, cuteness rating - 99/100


----------



## Sasori (Apr 2, 2008)

AC Yuffie has my hart <3


----------



## EJ (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd say Quistis.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like Tifa got this one 

I'd say Tifa AC version too, then Yuna.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2008)

The obsession that most men have with titties is kind of sickening.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 2, 2008)

Aerith and Fran.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 2, 2008)

My favorites:
 Tifa (you now why, I'm a guy)
 Quistis and Ashe (Love tough blondes)
Lulu (Sexy)


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The obsession that most men have with titties is kind of sickening.



Yes, it is. Truly is.


----------



## Yagami Light00 (Apr 3, 2008)

1- tifa
2 - lulu 
3- yuna


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 3, 2008)

Lulu, Rikku, and Tifa


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The obsession that most men have with titties is kind of sickening.



Hey don't blame us. God/Nature made us this way .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Hey don't blame us. God/Nature made us this way .



That's a stupid mistruth...its entirely cultural and environment related.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's a stupid mistruth...its entirely cultural and environment related.



I was just making a Joke. I actually like Tifa because she is a very tough girl and I like that on a woman.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 3, 2008)

Lu Lu.. I'd tap that..


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, never did mention did I?

Hmm, Selphie, Rinoa, Dagger and Rikku are my faves... see it's not just the boobage CTK.

Though I must acknowledge the great improvement of Tifa from FF7 to AC.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 4, 2008)

I can't even put Garnet in the running...since she was associated with FF9. But I'll agree on Rikku, not the rest.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can't even put Garnet in the running...since she was associated with FF9. But I'll agree on Rikku, not the rest.



I don't see anything really wrong with 9, unless you couldn't appreciate the classics then it's kinda understood. Oh yeah Rydia isn't bad from the classics, green hair! I also forgot to mention Yuffie, she has stolen quite a few hearts.
For the breasts issue, it's primary function is to merely feed the young, the other possible use is for sexual fondling. Why the fascination amongst men, if you like Freudian stuff then it can stem from all those sexual Oedipal urges. But I think his theories are mostly nuts. Maybe I should do a study...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> I don't see anything really wrong with 9, unless you couldn't appreciate the classics then it's kinda understood. Oh yeah Rydia isn't bad from the classics, green hair! I also forgot to mention Yuffie, she has stolen quite a few hearts.
> For the breasts issue, it's primary function is to merely feed the young, the other possible use is for sexual fondling. Why the fascination amongst men, if you like Freudian stuff then it can stem from all those sexual Oedipal urges. But I think his theories are mostly nuts. Maybe I should do a study...



I just think nine had the worst plot in all of the mainstream FF games.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 5, 2008)

definately AC Tifa and Yuffie


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's a stupid mistruth...its entirely cultural and environment related.



Wow, so you don't think that men are biologically 'programmed' to like titties? You're sickening.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The obsession that most men have with titties is kind of sickening.


You must be flat chested...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah mammaries are really a sickening thing amirite. *cough*

Tifa in FF7 > AC Tifa. She looks so much better with longer hair and uh leth clothes  But strangely enough I think her LO cowboy outfit was better than her CC one. Oh well. Can't really complain now can I?

And fo the record, I be a girl.


----------



## Mitth'raw'nuruodo (Apr 5, 2008)

lol at the above post, and Yuffie for me. ^_^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You must be flat chested...



 Yeah...of course aren't all guys supposed to be flat chested?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 5, 2008)

I can understand guys being obsessed with fake mammaries as being sickening, but... it's okay to fawn over Tifa like that because she's still an awesome character in her own right. And Lulu.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 5, 2008)

Tifa has the boobs.


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 6, 2008)

Has to be Yuna.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 6, 2008)

Tifa after all she was created after a wet dream  I belive that tetsuya said it himself.

And everyone wonders, why such a simply designed character is winning?
well thats cause shes got big BOOBIES!.

O personally find quistis kind of seducting with that teacher look of hers grrrrr

This thread is about hottest, if you asked me of the pritiest I would had choosed Aerith without doubt.


----------



## Mendrox (Apr 6, 2008)

Well anyone got the CG Poster from FFVII (Yuffie Tifa and Aerith) in Big? As example the one from Butter Heads Sig. :/ Thanks in advance


----------



## Riptos (Apr 6, 2008)

Yuffie ftw !! =)


----------



## Agitation (Apr 6, 2008)

Mendrox said:


> Well anyone got the CG Poster from FFVII (Yuffie Tifa and Aerith) in Big? As example the one from Butter Heads Sig. :/ Thanks in advance


Here you go.


----------



## Munak (Apr 7, 2008)

Rikku all the way.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tifa, hands down. There is no argument or discussion


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh my god, I forgot to mention that the poll also lacked the greatest of them all! Queen Brahne! Smile for the camera:



Tifa's breasts have nothing on hers.


----------



## Mendrox (Apr 7, 2008)

Agitation said:


> Here you go.



Thank you :$ +Rep


----------



## redhorsemen (Apr 7, 2008)

Ow?.....Aaawwww....I like Tifa


----------



## Die Heinii (Apr 7, 2008)

Paine ~ she's just wonderful X3


----------



## FFLN (Apr 7, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Oh my god, I forgot to mention that the poll also lacked the greatest of them all! Queen Brahne! Smile for the camera:
> 
> 
> 
> Tifa's breasts have nothing on hers.



It sort of makes you wonder how Garnet could've turned out the way she did when she's her mother. Or maybe I'm forgetting and Garnet was actually adopted...


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the FF7 girls, Tifa in particular, has an unfair advantage, Advent Children and all. 

Oh...and my vote goes to Rinoa.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

FFLN said:


> It sort of makes you wonder how Garnet could've turned out the way she did when she's her mother. Or maybe I'm forgetting and Garnet was actually adopted...



But the real Princess Garnet she replaced did look the same. So the King must've been very very handsome!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2008)

I remember secretly wishing that Jess from FF7 hadn't died.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 9, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> But the real Princess Garnet she replaced did look the same. So the King must've been very very handsome!



Don't know how he got hitched up with her then... Maybe she just let the riches and royalty get to her... or maybe she was attractive when younger, but the genes just didn't hold up. Oh well.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 16, 2008)

Suigetsu said:
			
		

> I belive that tetsuya said it himself.



I believe nomura also said that he likes it doggie style. Oh wait, where are all of the sources to these suspiciously fake quotes that cannot be found anywhere on the internet? I sometimes wonder.



			
				CTK said:
			
		

> I remember secretly wishing that Jess from FF7 hadn't died.



Jessie* was awesome. I'm sad at how Jessie, Biggs, and Wedge hardly get referances in the Compilation.


----------



## schon (Apr 16, 2008)

Tifa takes this hands down, and looking at the poll results it seems like most agree with me.  Especially after advent children, she just kicks too much ass.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, Tifa is Final Fantasy's official sex symbol for a reason.


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 16, 2008)

Rikku also even won the hottest gamer girl award.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, Tifa is Final Fantasy's official sex symbol for a reason.



indeed     .


----------



## maximilyan (May 10, 2008)

How does rikku not have the most votes?


----------



## ChaochroX (May 10, 2008)

what about the supporting characters from IX like Beatrix, Ruby, and that one bounty hunter chick who's name I can't seem to remember despite the fact that i've been re playing FFIX lately. But yeah they were hot shit.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 11, 2008)

Karma said:


> Rikku also even won the hottest gamer girl award.



On what poll? 

Pfft we all know that's a joke.

Rikku has more votes than Lulu.. that's just wrong.


----------



## Boromir (May 18, 2008)

Quistis!!!


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 18, 2008)

Yuna's my favorite.  Especially in X-2.


----------



## Akuma (May 18, 2008)

Quina you will always be in my heart.


----------



## Bisuke (May 18, 2008)

*TIFA FTW!!*

And indeed she's winning.
As it should be.

>>


Akuma said:


> Quina you will always be in my heart.


LoL wut?


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 18, 2008)

Bisuke said:


> *TIFA FTW!!*
> 
> And indeed she's winning.
> As it should be.
> ...



He's queer, don't mind him. Queers have equal rights too.


----------



## Viciousness (May 18, 2008)

Tifa.
Rino, Yuna, and Rikku were good too. Rydia looks like she could be #1 or 2 but its hard to tell with some of the 2d characters.


----------



## +Skyline+ (May 18, 2008)

I voted for Tifa but I Lightning is extreamly hot.  I think its a tie between them.

^^


----------



## Bisuke (May 18, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> He's queer, don't mind him. Queers have equal rights too.


I know.

>>

I just LoLd since I forgot that Quina is a female too.


----------



## paclivesfuku (May 18, 2008)

Tifa. She a down ass bitch.


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2008)

Now that I think about it, Quistis was always freaking hot and I never really noticed, I always preferred Rinoa back when I used to play the game.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2008)

I got for Tifa ^^ freaking hot


----------



## Big Baller Brand (May 18, 2008)

Rikku...

I'll Al Bhed her! 



> Now that I think about it, Quistis was always freaking hot and I never really noticed, I always preferred Rinoa back when I used to play the game.



And she had a whip...


----------



## Ichiban-nin (May 19, 2008)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Tifa.
> Rino, Yuna, and Rikku were good too. Rydia looks like she could be #1 or 2 but its hard to tell with some of the 2d characters.



But she IS in 3d now, has been for a while now:



Oh yeah, the archer girl from FFXIII is also insanely cute:


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

Oh, redhead.


----------



## Memos (May 19, 2008)

th archer girl from FF13 destroys the competition IMO.


----------



## Viciousness (May 19, 2008)

looks like her name is kurisu from the katakana? maybe kurisuti? christy? and they cut off the last character..could be talking about something else though. but she's kawaii
Good to see Rydia 3d. and did I really say Rino??Lol hope no one thought I meant Reno..meant to type Rinoa.


----------



## Auron (May 19, 2008)

Tifa's prolly the hottest strictly look wise...however I voted Rinoa cause there's always something I liked about her.  And Rikku??? Come on she looks like she's 10 years old lawl


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2008)

Tifa is my fav chara in FF ^^ voted for her


----------



## Dark Aether (May 19, 2008)

Chime lol


----------



## Kensei (May 20, 2008)

rydia be epic levels of hotness


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (May 20, 2008)

Tifa is on the list. Game over.


----------



## Akuma (May 20, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> He's queer, don't mind him. Queers have equal rights too.



Yeah Have fun with your artificial girls. Go get a real one.


Oh and Quina is a girl lol.


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2008)

Tifa, I suppose.


----------



## Katsuragi (May 21, 2008)

I voted for Ashe


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 21, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yeah Have fun with your artificial girls. Go get a real one.
> 
> 
> Oh and Quina is a girl lol.



No, pretty sure Quina is genderless. 

LOLUMAD?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn...


----------



## masterriku (Oct 23, 2009)

What the hell Luiz your a 2005 member you should know better than bumping shit this old.


----------



## Helix (Oct 23, 2009)

Rikku and Vanille....


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2009)

They're all crass whores that should be put to death.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

how'd the fuck that lame ass Wakka smash Lulu? 

"U want sum of this good meat YA?!"


----------



## masterriku (Oct 24, 2009)

Wesley said:


> They're all crass whores that should be put to death.



Must resist urge to make fun of you and your petty vendetta.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 24, 2009)

For shame no one voted for Rosa


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

who da fuck is Rosa. she must be a throwback hoe.


----------



## Okami (Oct 24, 2009)

Uh yeaarr.Tifa, of course.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 24, 2009)

Rikku. Tifa's getting by based on the game


----------



## The810kid (Oct 24, 2009)

Tifa hands down so besides her I always thought Dagger was Tifa with a smaller chest but Beatrix should definitely be on the list because her sexiness rapes most of the list.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 24, 2009)

Rikku, Tifa, Rinoa, Ashe. That is all.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 25, 2009)

Dango said:


> Tifa.
> Seriously.
> 
> No competition.



Pretty much.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 25, 2009)

_Well the hottest is easily Lulu and if you think otherwise there's something wrong. Personally i have the hots for Rinoa too._


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2009)

Tifa smashed this poll...dead fantasy probably helped.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Tifa and Aerith, but I voted for Aerith cause she's just so....

Edit:

Honorable mentions:

Lightning, Yuffie, Celes, Terra, Rikku.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 27, 2009)

Poll lacks Beatrix.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 27, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Poll lacks Beatrix.



Who is Beatrix.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 27, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> Tifa smashed this poll...dead fantasy probably helped.



She was awesome in DFII. I'm not sure it's related to the results though; maybe very slightly~


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2009)

Tifa, Lightning, Rikku and Rydia.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 27, 2009)

HAHA wow Tifa with 91 votes, its to be expected


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2009)

tifa, aerith and yuna


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Who is Beatrix.



 the buck you just ask!?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2009)

Second would be Lulu. Now that's a woman


----------



## Stroev (Oct 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Who is Beatrix.


What. How is this even...

Voted Garnet. Rydia came close.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Nov 9, 2009)

Would have the say Tifa, Yuffie, or maybe Rikku anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

LuLu should not be as low as she is


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 10, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> LuLu should not be as low as she is



Yeah, I voted for her.  For dem tittehs.  

I know Tifa has 'em too, but ehhhhh I like Lu better.


----------



## Munak (Nov 10, 2009)

Stupid Tifa breasts. 

This is why the net lacks Rikku doujins.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd say Tifa, Terra and maybe Yuffie.


----------



## Luxiano (Nov 10, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> LuLu should not be as low as she is



True , she's the hottest imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

Terra in Esper form. Pink, naked, and CRAZY.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2009)

Thread needs pics, or hentai links in my PM box now.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 11, 2009)

View my sig ^^

I can't pick just one...>_>


----------



## Cerise (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice sig!

I like Rikku, Tifa and Yuffie best. But they all have such nice designs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, Tifa has some nice "designs".


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 11, 2009)

Lulu's "designs" are better though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

Tifa's "designs" are way, way bigger. Bigger is always better when it comes to "designs". 

Except when they are disfigured.


----------



## EJ (Nov 11, 2009)

Nah, Rinoa >= Tifa


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 11, 2009)

Rinoa for the win


----------



## WaterSamurai (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not sure...but I do like Tifa's Advent Children design. 

I can't choose. They're all so pretty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

Terra is still way hotter, despite Tifa's superior "designs".


----------



## Proxy (Nov 11, 2009)

Mojim said:


> View my sig ^^
> 
> I can't pick just one...>_>



Your sig lacks Lulu


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

They like tifa cause of her oversized nature.
Anyways this is how I would categorize.

Hot SPankin =D :
Tifa
Lulu
Quistis

Cool For Hangin out and wanna be my GF:
Rikku
Selphie
Terra/Tina

Marriage Material:
Aeris
Yuna
Hmmmmm Not sure if Riona may go here or up there in gf or friend.


----------



## Chita (Nov 13, 2009)

Tifa and Yuna


----------



## taiga (Nov 26, 2009)

i've always thought tifa was cute.


----------



## Espada (Nov 26, 2009)

Yuna because she's naturally pretty and she kicks ass in FFX-2  Lightning in FFXIII can beat up more guys than anyone else and she has the body of an athlete


----------



## Skeith (Nov 26, 2009)

No contest. Tifa.
She pretty, smart, kind, can kick your butt, and that body.


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 28, 2009)

Skeith said:


> No contest. Tifa.
> She pretty, smart, kind, can kick your butt, and that body.



^This.


----------

